# So kanns einem auf den Kap Verden gehen!



## Hauslaigner (10. Dezember 2001)

Diese Seite mit super Bildern, habe ich gerade entdeckt! War schon ma jemand dort? Kap Verden 

---------------------------------------------------------------

Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
Boardferkelfahndung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Bayrischer Frauenschwarm Norgetourist


----------



## wodibo (10. Dezember 2001)

Big Game, irgendwann ist es dran. 
Und wenn ich davon einen Herzkasper bekomme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-------------------------------------------------------
Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo
Boardferkelvater
***Moderator Bilderforum***


----------



## Hauslaigner (11. Dezember 2001)

Servus Havkat,das ist halt Deine feminine Ader 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------

Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
Boardferkelfahndung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bayrischer Frauenschwarm Norgetourist


----------



## havkat (11. Dezember 2001)

Mist! Voll erwischt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## havkat (11. Dezember 2001)

Moin Hausi!
Ein Freund von mir, völlig verseuchter Big Gamer, war vor ein paar Jahren auf den Kap Verdischen. Mit Marlin war nix. Aber er hat mit leichtem Gerät und Wobblern große Wahoos gefangen. Soll der Wahnsinn gewesen sein. Hat noch einen völlig zersägten und zerschredderten Rapala Magnum an der Wand hängen.
Neenee, vor solchen Fischen hat havkat Angst!





-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. Dezember 2001)

Man Hausi das wär&acute;s dochmal oder?Ja Wodi irgendwann.

-------------------------------------------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ehemaliges Ferkel des Monats)
Mitglied der Bayrischen Angelnationalmanschaft


----------



## Hauslaigner (12. Dezember 2001)

@Lengalenga,kann ich mir gut vorstellen! Hotte, war auch in südlicheren Gefilden, und hat einen ca. 100 Pfund Thun gefangen.Die Fotos die dabei von Ihm gemacht wurden ............ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------

Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
Boardferkelfahndung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bayrischer Frauenschwarm Norgetourist


----------



## wodibo (12. Dezember 2001)

@lengalengajepp das glaube ich Dir zu gerne. Ich hab meine Erfahrungen beim Little-Big-Game gemacht und das war schon der Hammer.
Nur die Preise für die Boote sind ja so hoch wie der Flug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Hausi und Hottewo sind die Bilder ???


-------------------------------------------------------
Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo
Boardferkelvater und Veronas Vorbild  
***Moderator Bilderforum***


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Februar 2002)

Hallo Big Gamer!
Drillt mal einen 400 Pfund Stör im Fraser
oder Harisson River in British Cloumbia.
Nicht mit Kampfstuhl, mit Bootskraft hinter
dem Fisch her usw. Reiner Kampf im Stehen
vom verankerten Boot in der Strömung. Da
zittern die morschen Knochen....

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fishhawk (3. Februar 2002)

@ dolfinKann ich mir vorstellen, beim Belugafischen auf dem Kaspischen Meer konnten wir wenigsten noch den Anker lichten und uns schleppen lassen. Das hat aber auch schon gereicht.Warum bleibt ihr eigentlich verankert und versucht den Fisch gegen die Strömung zu pumpen ?So wild sieht der Fraser doch gar nicht aus, zumindest dort wo ich ihn kenne.Am Skeena sind wir auch den Lachsen hinterhergefahren, auch wenn das keine 400pfünder sonder 40 - 60er waren.

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Februar 2002)

Haben wir häufig versucht, manchmal gehts.
Im Fraser und Harrisson liegt leider viel Holz am Grund. Wenn du dich mit dem Boot treiben läßt, verlierst du oftmals den Druck
auf den Fisch und er geht ins Holz. Aber oft bleibt einfach nichts anderes übrig, als den Anker zu lichten. Die meisten Fische, ich hatte bis zu 15 an einem Tag, drillst du aber am Anker. Fast jeder "Weiße" springt,
manchmal mehrfach.Sollte man sich mal gönnen!


----------



## fishhawk (13. Februar 2002)

Wußte ich nicht, ich kenne den Fraser nur vom Vorbeifahren.Nächstes Frühjahr bin wahrscheinlich wieder auf Steelhead am Kalum und Copper, da könnte man ja vielleicht nen kleinen Abstecher zum Fraser machen.Hast du ne gute Adresse für Guding ? 

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Februar 2002)

Hallo Fishawk!
Wenn du mir deine Adresse gibst, schicke ich
dir den Tip mit allen Unterlagen zu.
Ich weiss übrigens nicht, mit wem du am Kalum
und Copper fischst, auch da kann ich dir noch
einen Tip geben. Die Jungs sind das beste, was es dort oben gibt.
Kannst übrigens am Vedder (Nebenfluß des Fra-
ser) die Steelheads auch mal entnehmen..

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fishhawk (15. Februar 2002)

@ dolfinDanke, ich schreib dir demnächst in die Inbox.Vedder kenn ich nur vom Hörensagen, allerdings hab ich keinerlei Bedarf an Entnahme von Steelheads.Das soll aber jeder so halten wie er will.

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines


----------



## nobby36 (17. Februar 2002)

Steelhead, Stör, das wär auch was für meines Vaters einzigen Sohn.

-------------------------------------------------------
No fish, no fun !


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Februar 2002)

Dann fütter mal schön das Sparschwein!
Ich stelle für 2003 wieder eine Gruppe zusam-men. Wir fischen dann: Königslachs, Heilbutt,
Steelhead (mit etwas Glück), Rotlachs, Stör
und Dolly Varden Saiblinge (bis 15 Pfund!)
Wer echt Interesse hat, kann sich gern anschließen....











-------------------------------------------------------


----------

